# GoPro or knockoff accessories



## blue91wrangler (Aug 9, 2018)

What's up guys, have any of you used a kit like this for your GoPro or knockoff action camera? Looks like it has pretty much everything.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 10, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Lifelimit-Ac..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=APCTCR5MKV0YT5172GMS

Saves you a little money.


----------



## Dub (Oct 22, 2018)

Is there a cheaper GoPro knockoff brand camera that works well ?


----------



## blue91wrangler (Oct 22, 2018)

Dub said:


> Is there a cheaper GoPro knockoff brand camera that works well ?



Check out these videos. I have the Akaso EK7000. The first video is a brief overview of the camera with an audio test. The second video is part one of four when I took this Akaso EK7000 out for a weekend hike. I picked mine up from Amazon, link directly to the camera is in the video descriptions. Also, make sure to change setting to 1080P HD when watching the videos to see the true quality. 

Video #1: Akaso EK7000 test
Video #2: Blood Mountain Loop part 1


----------



## Dub (Oct 23, 2018)

blue91wrangler said:


> Check out these videos. I have the Akaso EK7000. The first video is a brief overview of the camera with an audio test. The second video is part one of four when I took this Akaso EK7000 out for a weekend hike. I picked mine up from Amazon, link directly to the camera is in the video descriptions. Also, make sure to change setting to 1080P HD when watching the videos to see the true quality.
> 
> Video #1: Akaso EK7000 test
> Video #2: Blood Mountain Loop part 1






Very cool.

Thank you !!!!!

I've always thought it would be cool to add a camera.....but didn't want to pay the GoPro prices.


----------

